# Calling all Radio Officers circa 1957



## Glyn Howell (Nov 2, 2010)

In my fast decreasing years I have been looking at old photo albums.
In the early fifties I was an Apprentice and Third Mate with Anglo Saxon or Shell Tankers, but two great Radio Officer friends were a certain Hutchison, I cannot remember his first name now, on the Tenagodus, and J.C.Furlong (Neddy to us for some reason or other) on the Rosa, based in Trinidad.

Any information would be great.

Glyn Howell


----------

